# Rat is losing hair :(



## SillySnail (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragon, my albino medium rat is losing his hair around his shoulders this week was his last ivermectin treatment for mites and he just seems to lose more hair each week (he had oral ivermectin once a week for three weeks)


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

If you are worrying about your rat's hair loss, contact your vet.


----------



## SillySnail (Apr 1, 2012)

I got an appointment in a few days, I read somewhere that rats with curly coarse hair tend to bald, and the hair that he did grow back was curly but the rest is not


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Maybe it was from treatment. He would be in stress enough to lose its hair. Give your rat the food that would have many nutritional value that would help him to grow his hair back. I would leave it to your vet. I'm not sure about the hair loss. I hope your ratty feels better!  I had own a rat before, she died of cancerous tumor. I was about to take her to vet to have her tumor removed but she died before her appointment for the surgery. She was fine and but till later she started to get seizures and then she never woke up. My vet felt bad so decided to not charge me. When I told her what happened to my rat and the vet said it could be cancerous or something's in tumor that was affecting her.

I had her for two years and I still miss her dearly, her name was Jebby.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I've had my rat for just over 2 years now when she got mites I treated it with Olive Oil she lost some hair on her back due to the scabs but after treating her with olive oil for a month (3 times) her scrabs went away and her hair grew back.


----------

